

The End of Big Law - grellas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB20001424052970203946904574300610126062746.html#mod=todays_us_opinion

======
wmeredith
This seems like a bit of under-generalizing to me. Big law firms are taking it
on the chin, but it's because they are big, fat and inefficient. It doesn't
have anything to do with "Big law". It just has to do with "Big." In a drought
the lumbering carnivores starve first.

